# K-meta and septic tanks



## sjo (Jun 15, 2010)

As I have done may times before I Just dumped 2 gallons of old k-meta sanitizing solution down the drain. Now I start to wonder if that will have a detrimental effect on the septic tank and all that is needed to keep it healthy. I tend to think it might be diluted enough but am not sure. Any thoughts on this?
Scott


----------



## Wade E (Jun 15, 2010)

Im no scientist but with a septic system I wouldnt do that anymore. I hihly dought the small amount you used compared to the amount in your system will do anything but lets not push your luck I say.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 15, 2010)

I have a touchy system and I don't doanything that will upset itI just dump it on my rock drive way


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

If your dumping kmeta it must be old since you're not saving it. I would get some water running in the sink before dumping and then pour it in slowly to dilute it good before dumping. If your still not comfortable just take it outside and dump it in the driveway, and don't splash it on your car or anything else that would be effected by its corrosiveness.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 15, 2010)

Good question. I dont think I would put it in there eiher.

Nor would I dump any yeast slurry down the drain either come to think of it.

We may need to satrt a new topic of skeeter poo!! LOL

They say leftover slurry is a good compliment to your compost pile however!


----------



## Wade E (Jun 15, 2010)

Actually the yeast slurry would most likely help.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jun 16, 2010)

I know that the bacteria in the septic system have to be some tough critters.
Just about all the new homes built from the late 60's on have the laundry room tied into the septic system.
So every day or so, the wife pushes the button and pumps gallon after gallon of soapy chlorinated water into it.
You would think that all that chlorine would wipe it out completely, but I guess it doesn't.
An old batch of K-meta probably would do about the same.


----------



## CoachPieps (Jun 16, 2010)

I have also thought that Yeast is good for a septic system.....


----------



## Malkore (Jun 16, 2010)

star san is ok on septic systems since it breaks down into a phosphate compound and can then be consumed by many microorganisms like yeast and bacteria.


----------



## St Allie (Jun 16, 2010)

I've asked about this, as I have a septic system as well.. it's one of those fairly new chambered systems, with an air pump. Not sure what sort you have.


You can put the yeast slurry down the drain..although I add mine into the compost heap, it's good for the garden. The k meta I pour over slippery bits on the timber deck ( treated).. it does a reasonable job of slowing down the growth of the slippy stuff in winter.

Allie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 16, 2010)

In the old days when you first installed a septic system someone would drive around and find fresh road kill. Drop in into the septic tank to get the bacteria off to a good start.

Laundry soap etc. should not be sent to the septic tank but most do. Any bacteria is good for the system.

Old k-meta probably won't hurt much but will still have some effect.


----------

